# me after losing 50 percent of my portfolio on robinhood due to spy options



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Catawampus (Mar 31, 2020)

Humble braggarts dot me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 31, 2020)

spy options?


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

streege said:


> spy options?


yea, i for sure thought it was going to drop monday due to unemployment, cheap oil and 0 vaccine till 2021

but stupid fucking feds printed money to pump the market which fucked me over. 

i cut my losses since i couldnt bear to get fucked over by implied volitlty. Ill make it back tho by next week.


----------



## Casadonis (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea, i for sure thought it was going to drop monday due to unemployment, cheap oil and 0 vaccine till 2021
> 
> but stupid fucking feds printed money to pump the market which fucked me over.
> 
> i cut my losses since i couldnt bear to get fucked over by implied volitlty. Ill make it back tho by next week.


50 mio unemployed, 1 million potentially dead in the US, rock bottom oil prices, no vaccine, ventilators missing all over the US. All priced in bro

meanwhile the printer goes brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

I warned you dumbass. Lol at you buying contracts that were +180% in fucking IV


Gosick said:


> Ill make it back tho by next week.


**I will lose the rest by next week*
Fixed it for you


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> I warned you dumbass. Lol at you buying contracts that were +180% in fucking IV
> 
> **I will lose the rest by next week*
> Fixed it for you









jfl spy drilling after i sold all my puts and cut my losses when it was at 262 this afternoon, i had 3 contracts of 215P 4/20 expiration

im sooo fcking pissed, holy shit

im fucking in tears rn


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty much everyone lost 50% since january

I wish I was high iq enough to realize that the corona shit was going to kick us into a long overdue recession
It seems so obvious looking back.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 331183
> 
> 
> jfl spy drilling after i sold all my puts and cut my losses when it was at 262 this afternoon, i had 3 contracts of 215P 4/20 expiration
> ...


_Bought short DTE contracts that's over 10% OTM _
Check

_Bought at near peak IV, probably still doesn't understand how IV works_
Check

_No prior research done, just found out about Unlimited QE despite it being announced a week ago and still bought puts_
Check

_No attempt of diamond hands at the least, sold half a day later like a pussy. He's an autist but not even a true WSB autist?_
Check fucking mate


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 31, 2020)

I could relate to this on a emotional level, i had 10 dollars invested and have like 2 dollars rn


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I could relate to this on a emotional level, i had 10 dollars invested and have like 2 dollars rn


try having 1200 and now being down to 500

i was up to 1500 at one point monday morning and could have kept if i had sold my put options then


i started with 1000 a week ago


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> try having 1200 and now being down to 500
> 
> i was up to 1500 at one point monday morning and could have kept if i had sold my put options then
> 
> ...


In the grand scheme it's only 500 bucks


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> try having 1200 and now being down to 500
> 
> i was up to 1500 at one point monday morning and could have kept if i had sold my put options then
> 
> ...


Lol at you putting in 1.2k in after the corona epidemic and shutdown while the jews are auto spamming money rn




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> try having 1200 and now being down to 500
> 
> i was up to 1500 at one point monday morning and could have kept if i had sold my put options then
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better 3 bands was shaved off my account today (tho unlike you it's not near 10% of my account)

You win some and you lose some. I only came at you hard because you had this huge ego with high expectations for some reason. You didn't even hold on to that position for at least a full trading day jfl, meaning you weren't confident that it could go back up and if your initial analysis would turn out right (if you done any) and you didn't use what you were ready to lose. 

You failed all three major rules (1.) use what you are ready lose, risk management 2) skills/analysis/ data absorption 3) being objective and emotionall stable.) Take this as a learning experience


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 31, 2020)

I feel your pain man. I bought the dip too early with long dated calls. They expire in Jan2021 though and not planning on selling earlier. It's all government student loans and don't care if I lose it. It was a good gamble, good opportunity. There will be more.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I feel your pain man. I bought the dip too early with long dated calls. They expire in Jan2021 though and not planning on selling earlier. It's all government student loans and don't care if I lose it. It was a good gamble, good opportunity. There will be more.







Respect to this madman. I hope it prints for you in the end


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 31, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I feel your pain man. I bought the dip too early with long dated calls. They expire in Jan2021 though and not planning on selling earlier. It's all government student loans and don't care if I lose it. It was a good gamble, good opportunity. There will be more.


oh my god you mad man


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> _Bought short DTE contracts that's over 10% OTM _
> Check
> 
> _Bought at near peak IV, probably still doesn't understand how IV works_
> ...


I heard IV is bad the first 1-2 hours of market open so its a bad idea to purchase options at that time, I heard its better to wait for the end of market hours to make purchase options. I also heard friday end of market hours is the best time to purchase options. Im not sure if this is true. 

On robin hood, it doesnt exactly tell you the IV with the options. 

Ill need to look into IV more tbh, its pretty wierd.

Either way, I wish I can day trade options so I dont have to worry about IV fucking me in the ass but I have <25k Equity which means I cant really day trade on a consistant basis. I might set up an account on td ameritrade so i can increase my day trade limit. But, thats not until I have more $$$ in my account to play with.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> I heard IV is bad the first 1-2 hours of market open so its a bad idea to purchase options at that time, I heard its better to wait for the end of market hours to make purchase options. I also heard friday end of market hours is the best time to purchase options. Im not sure if this is true.
> 
> On robin hood, it doesnt exactly tell you the IV with the options.
> 
> ...


1.) Robinhood does tell you the Iv

2.) in an unpredictable market like this, there no guarentee that you will get the best entry at those times

3.) do you know what an Implied volatility even means and how to use it? I wouldn’t be surprised, in a thread last week you claim you knew the risks of what you’re doing yet here you are crying about it in this thread. You also claimed you’ve done tons of research and Microsoft puts were a legit play (lol) until I stop you and told you otherwise.

Just admit that you have absolutely no idea what you’re doing. If you were one of those wsb autist ready to yolo his entire account with no expectations other than to win big or to lose everything then I would have hyped you up but clearly you don’t want to lose everything yet you’re too ignorant of the risks.Take your time to learn the shits needed or you will lose everything

And why do you wish to say trade when you don’t even have the minimum required. I don’t even day trade


----------



## Gosick (Apr 1, 2020)

0


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

At least you'll have multiple job offers to be an actor in PSA advertisements after this is over with.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Gosick (Apr 1, 2020)

-


----------



## Redrighthand (Apr 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> try having 1200 and now being down to 500
> 
> i was up to 1500 at one point monday morning and could have kept if i had sold my put options then
> 
> ...


Try having a whole bitcoin lol


----------



## Gosick (Apr 1, 2020)

Redrighthand said:


> Try having a whole bitcoin lol


brutal, when did you buy it?


----------



## Redrighthand (Apr 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> brutal, when did you buy it?


I always have 1 full bitcoin. Been a while since I had it, I withdraw my earnings in a way that I have 1 btc in crypto. I'm not mad, btc doing btc things. I don't believe crypto is a get rich quick scheme, I do believe tho the future is bright


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

I got knocked off the Bitmex profit leaderboards because I was an idiot like Gosick. I'm glad he only had to lose $500 before crying because we all tried to help you not buy naked puts and bet against the whole market but you did. 

You NEED to make this as far away from gambling as you can. Risk/Reward in trading is like the FACE in FACEandLMS. Just calm down, at least you didn't blow your whole account. The money you lost went to someone else; you need to try and become that "someone else", and let someone else make the mistakes you made, because that's the dumb money you'll be collecting. 

Focus in on risk so intensely as if "risk management" is the equivalent of a surgeons precision on your Lefort3. You need quantitative methods and techniques and just a lot of learning and experience without experiencing through taking huge losses... 

Options trading isn't just a plug-and-play thing; actively managing your positions is a crucial part of seeing success. But you need experience man, there's no time boundary. Start learning about selling bull put spreads. You don't need to make trades right now, your eagerness will put you out of the game for good if you jump in. What you're doing is like running to the other side of the map in mw2 search and destroy and getting knifed or killed by a claymore or some shit. The people who win at S&D aren't the people who expose themselves.

Betting against the market is never great. The market spends more time growing than time it spends in corrective phases (that's why I went ballistic when someone said "coronavirus is gonna put us in a recession for 10years" a few days ago... that simply doesn't happen.) 

This is all a huge game of playing with probability and the outcome of PnL is conspansive among the participants of either side of the trade. You need to become obsessed with probabilities and Risk/Reward ratios, position sizing techniques, tracking your win rate of each trade you enter at any given R/R ratio, and don't forget to actively manage your trades!

Time is in your favor when selling options so seriously look into vertical bull put spreads and get involved in efficiently picking your strike prices using probability-based paradigms, ie: check the delta, come up with your own process that's slow but works. You can even make simulations on excel that'll help you choose better trades to take (just like you can create coin-toss and roulette simulations), the odds are very hard to put in your favor, but once you become very acclimated to probabilities and completely strict with your rules and not breaking them, then you can change the probabilities to change in your favor. But they'll never be so in your favor that you can just multiply your money on a whim, and attempting to do that is just degeneracy and will end you in the long run and delude you in the short-run because you'll feel unstoppable with your unrealized profits and will spend lots of time and effort showing them off which will amount to nothing; you'll also feel an overwhelming incentive to continue taking on trades with mismanaged risk until you go to rock bottom. 





You need to make 100% profit to get back to where you started. % Losses are significantly more impactful than the equivalent % in profits. You need to keep increasing your bankroll but never invest too much of it in 1 single trade because you can't afford to take big losses. If you lose another 50%, you'll need to triple your money to get back to where you started but you won't even get back to where you started because you'll become more desperate to recoup the losses than heightmaxxers are with their belief that they'll be able to grow 5 inches taller in 2 months through impulsively buying random peptides online and injecting them without actually knowing what's really going on. 

It's just all fucking odds and unless you're seriously invested in creating your own rules and systems that work, and sticking with them, then you'll always lose.


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Apr 1, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I got knocked off the Bitmex profit leaderboards because I was an idiot like Gosick. I'm glad he only had to lose $500 before crying because we all tried to help you not buy naked puts and bet against the whole market but you did.
> 
> You NEED to make this as far away from gambling as you can. Risk/Reward in trading is like the FACE in FACEandLMS. Just calm down, at least you didn't blow your whole account. The money you lost went to someone else; you need to try and become that "someone else", and let someone else make the mistakes you made, because that's the dumb money you'll be collecting.
> 
> ...


D n r


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

hereforawhile said:


> D n r


[IMG alt="hereforawhile"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/4/4577.jpg?1578056960[/IMG]
*hereforawhile
Inept*


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 1, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I got knocked off the Bitmex profit leaderboards because I was an idiot like Gosick. I'm glad he only had to lose $500 before crying because we all tried to help you not buy naked puts and bet against the whole market but you did.
> 
> You NEED to make this as far away from gambling as you can. Risk/Reward in trading is like the FACE in FACEandLMS. Just calm down, at least you didn't blow your whole account. The money you lost went to someone else; you need to try and become that "someone else", and let someone else make the mistakes you made, because that's the dumb money you'll be collecting.
> 
> ...


Didn't read anything.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Didn't read anything.


You're a fucking faggot.


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 1, 2020)

You weren't autistic enough. That's why


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> You weren't autistic enough. That's why


What do you mean


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 3, 2020)

dumb fuck


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 3, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> dumb fuck


When ur a movie director can I watch movies in a vip seat?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 3, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I could relate to this on a emotional level, i had 10 dollars invested and have like 2 dollars rn


brutal i had 30 turn into less than that


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 3, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> When ur a movie director can I watch movies in a vip seat?


ur nonstop pinging me in an attempt to clown me is cringe

im gonna be rich and famous because im a calculated risk taker with ambition and hard work

i also have a back up as a 6 fig software engineer from home

ur a curry who barks nonstop gets pathetic ngl saying that out of pity not annoyance


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 3, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> ur nonstop pinging me in an attempt to clown me is cringe
> 
> im gonna be rich and famous because im a calculated risk taker with ambition and hard work
> 
> ...


I'm actually not joking at all 

Ded Srs I want to see ur films


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 3, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I'm actually not joking at all
> 
> Ded Srs I want to see ur films


ur trolling would work if i was low iq

relax youre being a pest, i barely even know you yet you know everything about me. give it a rest


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 3, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> ur trolling would work if i was low iq
> 
> relax youre being a pest, i barely even know you yet you know everything about me. give it a rest


I know about you because you are a future Hollywood film director


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 3, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I know about you because you are a future Hollywood film director


curry tier response ngl just nonstop obnoxiousness and ptiful trolling i just look down on you

if u act normal itll translate to real life and u might get laid


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 3, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> curry tier response ngl just nonstop obnoxiousness and ptiful trolling i just look down on you
> 
> if u act normal itll translate to real life and u might get laid


I already got laid the date was exactly 9 months b4 u were born

Sorry the condom broke


----------

